# Check your "24" Season Pass!!!



## Ozam (Dec 13, 2002)

Everyone needs to double check their Season Pass recording schedule in the To Do List.

Last night I noticed that despite having the show 24 on a Season Pass, Tivo had not scheduled Sunday's season opening two hour episode, only Monday nights two hour episode. This situation is very strange. I could provide other examples, but everyone should get the jist.

While I could also write a post regarding how my HDTIVO has crapped out since the introduction of 6.3 (i've had it for two + years with NO problems formerly), why is it that DirecTV's communications with its customers is virtually nonexistent. I can accept problems, but at least be straight up with me and let me know there are problems...tell me first..don't make me find out the hard way. For whatever reason, DirecTV "appears" to just put its head in the sand.

The bottom line is this: as a 10+ year subscriber to DirecTv paying $111/month and a Tivo user since the early days, if DirecTV can not get there act together then I have no choice but to give its competitors a chance.


----------



## BBREAL (May 27, 2004)

both episodes appear in my to do list.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Both appear in my to do list (OTA HD).


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ozam said:


> Everyone needs to double check their Season Pass recording schedule in the To Do List.
> 
> Last night I noticed that despite having the show 24 on a Season Pass, Tivo had not scheduled Sunday's season opening two hour episode, only Monday nights two hour episode. This situation is very strange. I could provide other examples, but everyone should get the jist.


Well, when did you set it up? Did you, say, set it up back when only old reruns were listed, on Spike or WGN or whatnot?

If you set up a season pass on channel A, then new episodes begin on Channel B, you WILL NOT GET THEM. That's not a bug, that's a feature.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

Same thing going on with my SD Tivo , it keeps telling someone has changed the SP so it wont record , ( CSI, Law & Order, Cold Case , Without a Trace, Numbers ) to name a few.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Well, when did you set it up? Did you, say, set it up back when only old reruns were listed, on Spike or WGN or whatnot?
> 
> If you set up a season pass on channel A, then new episodes begin on Channel B, you WILL NOT GET THEM. That's not a bug, that's a feature.


That is NOT a feature. That is a mistake. If you create a season pass, it should record on ANY channel it comes on. Now, on the DirecT V DVRs, it doesn't work very well, but I have never had a problem on my TiVos.

I wish I had a solution for you, though.

There is a similar thread you may want to peek at to give you some help ...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333326


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

Cmmsh said:


> That is NOT a feature. That is a mistake. If you create a season pass, it should record on ANY channel it comes on. Now, on the DirecT V DVRs, it doesn't work very well, but I have never had a problem on my TiVos.
> 
> I wish I had a solution for you, though.
> 
> ...


It is a feature. If you want to record all new shows from all channels, then set up a wishlist instead of a season pass and it will do just that.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

Whenever I have asked for a season pass on any show on my TiVo, it records it on any channel it comes on. ... Which is why my reply states that something must be wrong if Ozam's TiVo isn't doing that.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Cmmsh said:


> Whenever I have asked for a season pass on any show on my TiVo, it records it on any channel it comes on. ... Which is why my reply states that something must be wrong if Ozam's TiVo isn't doing that.


A season pass is channel-specific, an (auto-record) wishlist will record from all channels.


----------



## Bowfinger (Jul 15, 2004)

unclebrownie said:


> Same thing going on with my SD Tivo , it keeps telling someone has changed the SP so it wont record , ( CSI, Law & Order, Cold Case , Without a Trace, Numbers ) to name a few.


Same problem here on an HR10-250. We have 25-30 season passes set up, including the local nightly news. They have worked reliably for 2+ years. Suddenly the box is reporting no upcoming episodes for almost all of the passes, with the same message about "Someone changed the Season Pass." This is a mix of DirecTV and OTA progams.

I also notice when I went into Pick Programs to Record, Search by Title, that it seems like 95% of the programs are missing. For example, when I start with the letter 'D', it finds exactly four upcoming programs. It's not that the guide data is missing; I went out four days on "Guide" and it seems to be complete. It doesn't look like most programs are indexing. Very strange.

Edit: We've been on 6.3b for a week or so.

Edit 2: There is already a long thread about this: "Season Pass Problem"


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

24 isn't even in my search list ! F*ing D*


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Cmmsh said:


> Whenever I have asked for a season pass on any show on my TiVo, it records it on any channel it comes on.


I don't think so.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

tem said:


> 24 isn't even in my search list ! F*ing D*


Go into your TDL where it says "won't record."

Right click. Select "more recording options." Select "record this episode also."

Let me know if that works.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

tem said:


> 24 isn't even in my search list ! F*ing D*


I've had this kind of thing happen. Assuming your unit has been on for more than a few days, it's a corrupted program list. Clear & Delete will fix it.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Cmmsh said:


> That is NOT a feature. That is a mistake. If you create a season pass, it should record on ANY channel it comes on...


Well, it might appear that way, but it is as designed. On purpose, and not a mistake. IOW, there are some minor limitations to the Tivo algorithm that are very likely either insurmountable (can be done but not without causing worse problems) or there for a very good reason.

Sometimes program suppliers make subtle or even invisible metadata changes to program names or info between seasons that will preclude an older SP recording newer eps. Veterans of Tivo know that the best course of action is to kill all SPs when a program's season is over and create new ones when the new season begins. You don't have to do that, but if you dont you run the risk of exactly this kind of problem on occasion.


----------



## BiggieSmalls (Jan 1, 2007)

Now I'm confused. Does season-pass record on a single channel or not?. I am looking at my 24 season pass and when I choose "view upcoming episodes" it shows all shows for 24 on any channel they air on. When I created the season pass I set it to record only first-runs and created it for the channel that carries the show (Fox channel 6, San Diego).

Am I going to get a bunch of reruns recorded also?


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

BiggieSmalls said:


> Now I'm confused. Does season-pass record on a single channel or not?. I am looking at my 24 season pass and when I choose "view upcoming episodes" it shows all shows for 24 on any channel they air on. When I created the season pass I set it to record only first-runs and created it for the channel that carries the show (Fox channel 6, San Diego).
> 
> Am I going to get a bunch of reruns recorded also?


Ignore what Cmmsh wrote because he's incorrect.

*1. Season Passes are channel specific.

2. WishLists are NOT channel specific.

3. View Upcoming Episodes is NOT channel specific.*


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I second what SrLANGuy has said. Season passes are CHANNEL SPECIFIC ONLY!!! I don't use wishlists so I can't say if they're channel specific or not. You can, however, sell all instances of a show for every channel it's scheduled to be aired on when you select "View upcoming episodes."


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

BiggieSmalls said:


> Now I'm confused. Does season-pass record on a single channel or not?. I am looking at my 24 season pass and when I choose "view upcoming episodes" it shows all shows for 24 on any channel they air on. When I created the season pass I set it to record only first-runs and created it for the channel that carries the show (Fox channel 6, San Diego).
> 
> Am I going to get a bunch of reruns recorded also?


When you view all episodes, you are viewing ALL episodes, on all channels, all seasons, new ones, repeats, etc.

There should only be check marks by the ones the TiVo is actually going to record going by the paramaters of the Season Pass you set, channel, new or repeat, 28 day rule, etc.

phox


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

6.3a. 95124.

I had a similar problem with all my SP on KTVU (Fox) which recently had the ATSC channel problem. I think that must have confused TiVo. So, I removed all my KTVU SPs and recreated them and that seemed to solve this problem.

Hong.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Just a note about the Season Pass Manager. As stated before, the View Upcoming Episodes shows all episodes on any channel. This way you could pick other showings if you wanted. 
Note that the Season Pass screen indicates which channel it has been set for.


----------



## charlienewton (Jan 13, 2007)

Very Strange. I'm a real 24 freak, so I checked my to do list a few days ago to confirm that everything was OK. No problem. My old SP (started Season 2) was up and running with both Sunday and Monday eps ready to record. But today I was on my to do for something else and noticed that they were both gone. WTF?! "Upcoming Eps" only lists reruns on other channels -- nothing on Fox. So I deleted the old SP and created a new one from the guide. Still nothing. I had to select "Record This Episode Also." Something very funky is going on. All other SP's seem to be functioning properly.

Any ideas?


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

I dont think this tivo thing is all directv fault. Everyone blames them for everything. I mean Tivo writes the software.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dthreet said:


> I dont think this tivo thing is all directv fault. Everyone blames them for everything. I mean Tivo writes the software.


But DirecTV is the ones feeding us the Guide data, and manipulating it to work in their own Non-Tivo DVR's.

Standalone TiVo's have been just fine the past 2 months, with non-DirecTV manipulated guide data.

phox


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

My "24" season pass from last season is still working this season. Of course I still have v3.1.5f...


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Mine appears to be OK with 3.1.5f.


----------



## undecided (Nov 12, 2005)

Same thing happened to me. I checked earlier this week and my 24 season pass from last season was Ok with Sunday and Monday episodes set to record. I checked again yesterday and no episodes were showing in to do list. I removed the season pass and set up a new one - but still no episodes showed in to do list. So I went to the guide and set Sunday episode to record - at this point the Season pass seemed to start working and Monday episode also appeared in the to do list. 

The HR10-250 did upgrade to 6.3b during this week - not sure if this is connected or not. 

This is frustrating - I have had 4 different Directv Tivos over last 6 years (3 are still active) and never had a problem until now. In the last few months I have had about 5 shortened recordings and now this. I now can't 'trust' the Tivo to record must see shows like 24 (and Heroes, Lost, etc).......


----------



## smith13 (Apr 29, 2004)

does anybody feel that after you get a new download such as 6.3a or b that you need to redo your season passes?? I have Medium on 2 hr10-250's and on a regular tivo. Well on Wednesday Medium only recorded on the standard tivo and not the hr10-250's. And I had received the 6.3b update on Monday. This happened before also with other shows after I got the upgrades.


----------



## trehutch (Jan 24, 2004)

At the end of the 4th hour you will want to throw your tivo through the window if it isn't there for you to watch. Gotta love Jack having a bad day. My downfall is I have to wait another week to get another 24 fix  

Trevor


----------

